# What Song Is This?



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

So there's this song in my Zumba class that I'm trying to find the title of. So I googled the lyrics and I couldn't find anything. Perhaps you guys have either heard of it or know how to find it?

The song starts out with a 20's swing sound with the singer singing "Swing, swing, swing." The lyrics roughly go "I like the way you move your body, I like the way you make it hot, I like the way you make me crazy, I like the way you turn me on, please don't let me down, swing swing swing. It's not that exactly, I know I left out at least one line, but that's roughly it. The chorus is pretty simple, just him singing swing and a mix of the 20's sound or an old middle-eastern sound.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Is it this one?


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

Stephen said:


> Is it this one?


Yeah, that's the one. So I guess that song is made for Zumba classes.


----------

